
Qualcomm To Get $4.5B from Apple Settlement According to Earnings Release - runesoerensen
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/05/01/qualcomm-apple-settlement-4-billion/
======
runesoerensen
_"... our financial guidance for the third quarter of fiscal 2019 includes
estimated revenues of $4.5 billion to $4.7 billion resulting from the
settlement (which will be excluded from our Non-GAAP results), consisting of a
payment from Apple and the release of our obligations to pay or refund Apple
and the contract manufacturers certain customer-related liabilities."_

[https://investor.qualcomm.com/static-
files/e8c6eb06-9de6-421...](https://investor.qualcomm.com/static-
files/e8c6eb06-9de6-4214-a019-6267e8752b9b)

